# Hoe to join split rar files



## mdilyas_khan (Aug 19, 2007)

Please just join these parts of a rar file. How do i extract the file ?
Each time i download it i get a different version. pls help.

*rapidshare.com/files/49904211/RapSha_PreCoo.part1.rar
 *rapidshare.com/files/49904338/RapSha_PreCoo.part2.rar
 *rapidshare.com/files/49904442/RapSha_PreCoo.part3.rar
 *rapidshare.com/files/49904776/RapSha_PreCoo.part4.rar
 *rapidshare.com/files/49904968/RapSha_PreCoo.part5.rar
 *rapidshare.com/files/49905235/RapSha_PreCoo.part6.rar

 Password :- rspac.blogger.com


----------



## gods_own (Aug 19, 2007)

Yea mdilyas khan...it is very simple...download all the files and then right click on the first file i.e part1.rar here and click extract here...it then asks for the password and copy paste the above password there and you get one complete rar file....i hope this answers your question...


----------

